# Pinned Boat on Gunny Gorge



## ZKingMoab (Apr 2, 2008)

So yesterday a tragic event unfolded on an unknown rapid within the bowels of the Gunnison Gorge. A contingency of myself and other Moab-ites and friends from abroad put on for a day of mellow pool drop runs and Fat Tire in a can. However, I digress. A buddy of mine pinned his Achilles I.K on some rapid at the top of the run. There's a big boulder behind the pinner with a bolt placed on it (for obvious reasons now). We attempted to pull it with a Z as well as numerous Boy Scout attempts from the shore. It's still there and we expect it to pop off as the water drops. If you spot it drop me a message...


----------

